# Taxis - sao martinho



## Sarrums (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi, can anyone reccomend the best airport transfer between Lisbon airport and Sao Martinho? We are due out in August and have a car locally so don't want to arrange car hire. Any reliable recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Sarrums said:


> Hi, can anyone reccomend the best airport transfer between Lisbon airport and Sao Martinho? We are due out in August and have a car locally so don't want to arrange car hire. Any reliable recommendations would be appreciated.


That'll be 250kM there and back to you Sir. I just walk towards the river from the airport (downhill) and get a coach or train to Caldas d R then taxi or if the timing is good the local train to Sao Martinho or Salir


----------

